# Randolph snow depths.



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone out there in the either net happen to know how deep the snow is around Randolph out in the sage???? I have old legs and hate to travel all that distance from Ogden and not be able to handle it. Sparky can but my endurance has been reduced to about 20% now.  Want to go White Taile Jack hunting if I can handle it. :lol: Do love to eat em..  It's beena while.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fred, PM Cadresults on BFT. He lives there and could help you out. His name is Jason. Tell him i sent you. 8)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Bud!!!


----------

